# [Access] Hintergrund von Formularen entfernen



## olly1882 (13. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Formulare in MS Access haben immer diesen Hintergrund, je nach Wahl. Beim ausdrucken stört dieser Hintergrund. Weiss jemand, wie ich den Hintergrund auf nur weiss oder tranzparent umstellen kann?


----------



## Slizzzer (13. April 2005)

Du verwendest offensichtlich den "Datensatz drucken"-Befehl, wo Access eigentlich nur einen Screenshot druckt.
Erstell lieber einen Bericht, der sich auf den Datensatz im Formular bezieht. den kannst Du dann formatieren, wie du möchtest.


----------



## olly1882 (13. April 2005)

Gibts nicht auch ne Möglichkeit bei den Formularen? Oder wie krieg ich nen Seitenwechsel in einem bericht hin?

Bei meinem Formular handelt es sich um eine Art Serienbrief. Mit Word war es aber nicht möglich, den Brief so zu gestalten, wie ich es brauche. Ich hab auch einen Bericht erstellt, aber da krieg ich den Zeilenumbruch nicht hin. Dann steht der Kopf der Folgeseite mit auf der vorhergehende Seite.


----------



## Slizzzer (13. April 2005)

In der Entwurfsansicht des Berichtes kannst Du den Berichtskopf, Seitenkopf, etc. einstellen.
Der Berichtskopf erscheint nur auf der ersten Seite, der Seitenkopf auf jeder Seite.
Im Detailbereich befinden sich Deine Datensätze und/oder Unterberichte.
Die Möglichkeit der Berichte sind sehr vielfälltig. Wenn Du nicht weiterkommst, schick mal die DB. Dann guck ich mal da rein.


----------



## olly1882 (13. April 2005)

Dann probier ich noch mal etwas mit den Berichten. Vielleicht klappts ja irgendwie. Muss ja nur einmal gehen, danach ist es eh hinfällig.


----------

